# The Great Tread Thread - Pre-1933 Non-Black Tires



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2022)

Lets talk tires!  This thread is dedicated to pre-1933 non-black tires.  If it solid black or black whitewalls please start another thread.  If it is black with a secondary color (not white!) please feel free to post.  If it is beige, gray, solid white, red, green, blue, cochineal crimson, or purple please post it up!  Any leather tires out there still in existence?  Let us please see those too!

Add your special tires, pairs or singles; maybe we can join some singles to form happy couples!  Literature is very welcome.

The intent is to advance all our knowledge and hopefully be able to create a solid timeline for individual manufacturers and models.

Regarding black ties; carbon and other elemental chemical additives were being experimented with by tire makers for decades improve durability.  Officially it wasn't until around 1917 that carbon was being used in production tires but only then in small amounts so the rubber still did not appear fully black.  Tires with carbon first appear off white in color, then varying shades of gray.  This doesn’t mean ever tire with the previous mentioned shades have carbon black added; earlier tires in these shades have different additives or may have oxidized over time.   There are some internet posts that state B.F. Goodrich the first to starting adding carbon in 1910.  (This is unverified and more research needs to be done.  In 1910 Goodrich is the first U.S. manufacturer credited with the significant innovation of adding cords to automotive tires; although Goodrich is cited at the first U.S. company to add carbon black, the 1910 date for the additive is in my opinion likely false.)  It wasn't until the mid-1920's that these formularies were perfected.  Superior to non-carbon tires, black tires became ubiquitous for automobiles and motorcycles. White and white/color combination tires were still be offered for bicycles into the early 1930's.

As often these tires get hard and still there has been a previous trend for collectors to cut these away and discard them.  Please stop this practice!  No matter how hard, petrified, and flat they seem they have collector value and often can be softened (sometimes just temporarily) and reshaped.  Please reach out to Jesse McCauley @Jesse McCauley or myself if you need assistance and consultation regarding hardened tires and how to remove them.  DO NOT CUT THEM OFF UNTIL YOU AT LEAST HAVE HAD A CONSULTATION!  Even if you think they are ugly they may have value and could pay for a set of tires you find pleasing for your bicycle.

Kind thanks,

Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2022)

The Firestone Non-Skids are one of my favorites.  Firestone may have started making these as early as 1909 for automobiles and possibly motorcycles.  Anyone know when the first ad or catalog offering appears for bicycles?  It is thought they were produced into the 1920's.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 9, 2022)

A set of Kokomo Everlaster tires I acquired thru sheer luck for my Miami. From the beginning to their final testing place.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2022)

To further the point about black tires in post #1 above, here are pages from a 1921 Hearsey catalog.  In the teens they specialized in tires and automotive supplies. Sadly automotive and motorcycle tires were not included in this catalog; likely there was a separate catalog on the subject.  Of the 19 different bicycles Hearsey offered in these pages, none had black tires.  Of the 21 different bicycle tire offerings, most were white or gray with red treads or all white (none were all black).  G & J,  U.S. Rubber, and only some of the Hearsey brand offerings were gray (some carbon present) with colored treads. Continental Rubber Works, Erie, PA only offered their model 396 Combo Clincher in all gray; their Vitalic line remained all-white.  There were two Hearsey brand tires and a single G & J with white or gray construction and applied black tread.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2022)

The holy grail of American made scripted bicycle treads!  The Indian Tire; from an original Buenos Aires, Argentina catalog owned by our great CABE leader.  Mostly everything Indian in this catalog was exported to South America.  It makes one think, a great bicycle hoard could be sitting in another country just waiting to be found!  Has anyone seen or own an example of these tires?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 9, 2022)

VITALIC TIRES    
MANUFACTURED BY 
CONTINENTAL RUBBER WORKS     
ERIE PA
FOR 28 WHEEL
PAT  NOV 17 03   SEPT 22 14


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 10, 2022)

Here are some:
Hearsey tires two large  buttons. 


Auto justice 



Not sure 



Puncture proof blue tread


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2022)

Here is another personal "holy grail" tire for me: _The_ Lindy Non Skid!  These bicycles were produced by Shelby in 1928-29.  Reportedly they were not huge sellers, the start of the Great Depression was likely the reason the line was discontinued.  _The_ Lindy was Shelby's most expensive bicycle at that time.  Solid white or off-white were custom molded specifically for these models.

I would love to purchase a single or pair of these tires for my Lindy!  A generous bounty paid to anyone who can put me in touch with any owners of these.


----------



## Tall (Jan 10, 2022)

When I first brought my 1901-03 Racycle home the first thing I wanted to do was remove the tires and replace with reproductions for the aesthetic appeal.  I consulted with @Jesse McCauley and he strongly recommended I not do that so I went with his advice and left them alone.  I have since taken a closer look at the tires on the bike and at least one of them seems to be uncommon, The New Departure Road Tire.  The other is a Fisk Premium Road Tire (maybe more common?)  Jesses' opinion was reinforced by @New Mexico Brant as he informed me that pre-1933 bicycle tires are collectible in any condition.
I had the bike mechanically overhauled and lightly cleaned by @dperry who did an excellent job.  He tried putting air in the New Departure tire and it did take the air and took on a better shape but the Fisk would not hold any air.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2022)

Happy to see a tread thread this morning!
Many kudos to all the collectors showing up for the original rubber. 
@New Mexico Brant you’re out here doing humanity a service with your cycle stewardship and I’m happy to see it furthered here by our greater community. 

I took a lap through my tire stash to get a glamour shot or two. Some I’ve managed to pair up, others I’m still day dreaming.


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 10, 2022)

Few to throw up

Fleet-wing- Mead - seen in Chicyco catalog
Black / whitewalls

Small donuts - marked Pennsylvania rubber co. Grey / white

Red - basket tread - Hedgethorne Rubber
USA - Chicago - Red Rubber

Line and Buttons - Justice auto barely legible 
Black / whitewall

last red button -Ralston


----------



## Dra (Jan 11, 2022)

Great post rubber is naturally white and colors are added. Back in the day white tires looked dirty. Camouflage heck my grand daughter insists I install purple ones lol


----------



## chitown (Jan 12, 2022)

*From 1913:*


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 12, 2022)

chitown said:


> *From 1913:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1547549
> ...





Now that is some cool stuff 
I have a single grip with this pattern wonder if there was a connection


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## cr250mark (Jan 13, 2022)

Red Racer with 1903 patent


----------



## Rambler (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## kreika (Jan 14, 2022)

Great thread! I really love all the unique tread patterns they were trying. So cool! 👍🏻


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jan 14, 2022)

This tire has the magnificent name of "Diamond Giant Squeegee Single Tube Tire Mfd by Diamond Factories Akron Ohio USA Patented July 29 1913."  I'm enjoying this tread thread!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 14, 2022)

Vitalic


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 14, 2022)

1898Columbia said:


> This tire has the magnificent name of "Diamond Giant Squeegee Single Tube Tire Mfd by Diamond Factories Akron Ohio USA Patented July 29 1913."  I'm enjoying this tread thread!
> View attachment 1548830View attachment 1548831






Smokin cool Tire There !
Killer tread pattern


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 15, 2022)

Old Lit out of Early Chicyco Catalog


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 15, 2022)

I have been looking for the “federal “666” extra heavy tread” tire thread. If anyone has any literature or example. Let me know.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 16, 2022)

Firestone Cycle Tire trade booklet (in color!)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 16, 2022)

Awesome submission Jesse!  You reckon this is mid-1921 or later?

Can some identify the exact year of the motorcycle on the front  cover?

Thank you to all the others that have contributed fabulous images and literature.  I feel our collective knowledge and understanding has grown as a result.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 16, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Awesome submission Jesse!  You reckon this is mid-1921 or later?
> 
> Can some identify the exact year of the motorcycle on the front  cover?
> 
> Thank you to all the others that have contributed fabulous images and literature.  I feel our collective knowledge and understanding has grown as a result.



@47jchiggins would be the one to ID that machine but my suspicion was 21' based on the results of the 20' season being listed, seems like that would be outdated info by 22'? 
Quite a few compelling details in the catalog, the explanation of color - coded / usage of the non-skid bicycle tires was awesome, anyone have a black tread white wall to help me match mine? 


They mention and even show the Firestone clubhouse swimming pool, looks like they have Firestone embroidered swim suits even.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jan 16, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @47jchiggins would be the one to ID that machine but my suspicion was 21' based on the results of the 20' season being listed, seems like that would be outdated info by 22'?
> Quite a few compelling details in the catalog, the explanation of color - coded / usage of the non-skid bicycle tires was awesome, anyone have a black tread white wall to help me match mine?
> 
> 
> They mention and even show the Firestone clubhouse swimming pool, looks like they have Firestone embroidered swim suits even.



Looks like a 14ish Excelsior but I'm not an Excelsior guy........


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2022)

1917-19


----------



## biker (Jan 16, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Jan 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 17, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Red Racer with 1903 patent
> 
> View attachment 1548283
> 
> ...



Those colors looks great together


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2022)

Here is a taste.... I need to dig them out and take photos.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 18, 2022)

Same here.
I’ve got a couple of nice sets, but they are all packed away, so I would need to dig them out to get some decent photo’s.
Always looking for a nice displayable set of single clinch Kokomo Snow White Everlasters.
I know, but hey!
It never hurts to dream big.
Lol!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 20, 2022)

Chase Tough Tread - Lesna approved


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 20, 2022)

And a couple with a bit of color in the spirit of this thread- a view from my dining room


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 20, 2022)

And one that I wish were in my dining room but I’m afraid I was the backbidder last night and didn’t win it. Womp.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 21, 2022)

“The Fisk Rubber Co Chicopee Falls Mass U.S.” wheel off of 20” Iver Johnson (year still tbd.)  dark red with ivory walls


----------



## biker (Jan 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## cr250mark (Jan 23, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Few to throw up
> 
> Fleet-wing- Mead - seen in Chicyco catalog
> Black / whitewalls
> ...



Couple Og. ads found in 1920 Mead catalog
For Fleetwing shown above ( black zebra striped with cream sidewall)

Hedgethorn - Brick Red. With small broken line pattern


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 30, 2022)

Cool Vitalic advertising premium:


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool Vitalic advertising premium:
> 
> View attachment 1560798




Like the Mascot 
Like the Fender !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 27, 2022)

1890’s Union smooth tread.  Does anyone have a match for this one?  No other markings.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 28, 2022)

UNXLD White Tread, Chicago Nov 1903 patent date.  Anyone have a mate to this?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

Photo credit: @Jesse McCauley


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 16, 2022)

Fabulous original Indian tires on this bicycle!  Notice the tread pattern is similar to the Vitalics.  Can we assume Continental Rubber Works, Erie, PA made these for Indian?   Bicycle is ex. Mel Short; it was discovered with these tires.  
Current location unknown
Photographer: Larkin Little


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 16, 2022)

Wow saaaaa Now thats a Set of Skins to be Proud of if you can find a Set or 1
Also what a Rig ! Omg Great Picture Brant to Share 
He did a Nice clean job reinventing a Chassis to work , Side car is Simple and Sweet


----------



## Mercian (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi @New Mexico Brant  Brant,

I suspect the design of Vitalic tyres was a registered item. The US Design and Trademark registry is not playing nicely this morning with me ( I keep getting server error 500), but the following information may be of interest if you don't have it already.

Continental Rubber applied for the mark Vitalic on 21st Feb 1914, but they claimed it was first used commercially 15th Sept 1913. They retained the mark until at least 1975.

Best Regards,

Adrian








Search results from https://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/gate.exe?f=login&p_lang=english&p_d=trmk


----------



## Ed Berry (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## rustyjones (May 22, 2022)

Fisk ad from 1917


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2022)

I can breathe a sigh of relief!  This was purchased at an auction from a single poor photo.  The sign was framed and matted.  The matting covered the Vitalic Tire, Continental Rubber, Erie, PA script at the top and the classic Vitalic tread pattern on the bottom of the sign.  Fortunately it wasn’t trimmed under the matting and no restoration. A huge thanks to Steve for his assist in retrieving this for me. @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 12, 2022)

Fisk Bicycle Tire sample box complete with contents and identification of each pattern.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 19, 2022)

Repost from a General section thread (where good posts go to be lost), credit to @piercer_99 .


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Repost from a General section thread (where good posts go to be lost), credit to @piercer_99 .
> 
> View attachment 1754487





Here is one from 1910 after they reorganized the company.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

Here is another oldie, before reorganization.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

1917 - 1919 tire ads.












1918





1917


----------



## bud poe (Dec 20, 2022)

“Oil proof” seems to be a popular selling point and I never thought of it before but city roads must’ve been incredibly messy and oily around this time.  Great advertisements!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 20, 2022)

bud poe said:


> “Oil proof” seems to be a popular selling point and I never thought of it before but city roads must’ve been incredibly messy and oily around this time.  Great advertisements!



I'm assuming this referrs to oiled dirt roads that you still see in rural areas.  The oil must have had an adverse effect on early rubber compounds.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 3, 2023)

“Ironsides knobby tread the Charles Williams stores Inc. New York NY 28 x1 1/2”

Navarre badge Boston store Erie, PA

Grabbed and shipped a bike for a west coast caber a month ago.  Lead to a couple few nice bikes in my area..including this lovely lady yesterday.


----------

